# Weird (SFW) turn ons



## LERZZZ (Aug 21, 2013)

I've noticed that despite society's love for straight, white, perfect teeth, I have a thing for teeth with a little more character. Maybe a little crooked, maybe an overbite, just something other than the norm. This isn't an insult to anyone who has beautiful straight teeth, but when I see a guy with an "imperfect" smile, I'm usually diggin it.

So what are your unconventional turn ons? Please keep it SFW.


----------



## LERZZZ (Aug 21, 2013)

DyingHearts said:


> Kinda the same. I think some people look really adorable with a gap in their front teeth. I have one but I don't think it works for me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


Wut. It not being cute on you is highly improbable. Does not compute.

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

long noses on girls......


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Girls who can play ball.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

clean carpet


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Short skinny guys, slim guys in general, long incisors sometimes, glasses (that's not that weird though,) long hair on men, makeup on men (depending on style,) slim legs.

I like guys who are a little awkward and clumsy sometimes, I find that endearing.

And nerdyness/geekyness, so many of my crushes have been on guys like that that I think it'd be weird now dating a guy with 0 geeky interests. 

And having feminine interests even if I'm not interested sometimes. Like say they like making pretty cakes or knitting, or watching girly TV. 

I'm pretty weird aren't I? :| oh well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Red fire trucks without engines! :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~ Girls who lift
~ Freckles
~ Dirty sense of humor 
~ Ponytails


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

women in hats


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

DyingHearts said:


> Kinda the same. I think some people look really adorable with a gap in their front teeth. I have one but I don't think it works for me.


I feel the same way. Cute gaps, not horse-toothed gaps. Not to be mean. But also the whole having a gap yet feeling you don't look good with it. It's odd.



Kevin001 said:


> ~ Girls who lift
> ~ Freckles
> ~ Dirty sense of humor
> ~ Ponytails


I like freckles, too. Not that weird, though.

Hrm... Weird turn-ons... Odd, feminine laughs. They're usually the most contagious. They tickle me.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

As a proud prude, I appreciate the SFW. That said, I like short, skinny, nerdy girls, though they tend to always be psychotic feminists. I especially like it when they wear glasses. Ohhhhh, baby, baby!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Definitely short skinny, slim guys, long incisors, glasses, long hair and makeup on men. No exceptions.

Oh and slim legs, DAYUM. No hint of muscle whatsoever.

I just came.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm just off-the-charts strange with some stuff lol....

-I like straight white teeth (indicates she takes care of herself) but a very slight gap between front teeth can be kind of "cute" don't ask
-I have a slight (not obsessive) belly button fetish. I prefer innies as opposed to outies but I like them both. Again, no idea why.
-a cute smirk (not conceited or smug)
-girls that aren't ashamed of their body that will walk around the house totally naked at times totally uninhibited
-has a dry and slightly off-the-wall sense of humor
-really long hair
-short hair (if it works on a woman but I find it rarely really does, imo)
-isn't afraid to not wear makeup
-I love thongs lmao, I know they're out of style and they're ridiculously uncomfortable for some women but they can be such a turnon
-piercings and tattoos, *sigh if they're done right, so many times imo they're just not
-toe rings (not every woman can pull this off tho for God's sake)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> Definitely short skinny, slim guys, long incisors, glasses, long hair and makeup on men. No exceptions.
> 
> Oh and slim legs, DAYUM. No hint of muscle whatsoever.
> 
> I just came.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I like it when they act cute, I'm not sure it's a turn on though, not really a sexual thing. Just makes me happy


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

****ing thin necks :lol seriously. Necks so thin they might snap. Wait that sounded wrong hehe I didn't actually mean it in a murdery way.

But yeh, thin necks.

It isn't an important thing or anything though, just a curious thing I find attractive.

Of course, this effect can also be created by having a massive head. If a woman happens to have a giant oversized head and a thin neck, its trousers off and into the bushes time for Bob.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Batcat said:


> supernumerary nipples


Not sure if you actually meant this but I also find this very attractive.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


I though the same thing. Like, did you just copy Persephone or are you for real?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

-Facial moles (think Robert de Niro)
-One chipped tooth (think James Gandolfini... He had, IMO, the most perfect dental alignment in general, but that chipped frontal incisor... Omg)
-Some people think my general attraction towards large noses and/or ears is weird
-Raspy crow like voices


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

-Um a new one, people with some acne (but it might just their face shape that I think is cute but they all always seem to have acne, LOL)
-Masculine hands (More squared) 
-Forearms (with veins and arteries :-D)


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

SFW...damn

Okay, I definitely go for:

- Wears lots of makeup
- Petite neck
- Red hair
- Curly hair
- Long nose
- Gothic
- Wears glasses
- Nerdy
- Belly and hip fat
- Armpit hair (not too much)


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Recently saw photos of a bunch of soldiers modeling naked and some semi-naked (they were conventionally good looking and had well toned bodies). But they were amputees. Not gonna front, it really turned me on.

I also think scars can be attractive on guys. It adds character.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Girls arms if they look a certain way and also if they're in tighter long sleeve shirts.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RestlessNative said:


> I though the same thing. Like, did you just copy Persephone or are you for real?


Based on her other posts on this topic I have a feeling she was copying me and being sarcastic  unless she had a very sudden, dramatic change in taste.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

Most of my stranger "turn-ons" are clothing and style related. I really like Gothic Lolita fashion; there's something about it being so anachronistic that makes it alluring. I also really like long hair with straight flat bangs. Too bad girls like this don't exist where I'm from.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

large noses
bed hair
unruly hair
this is hard to describe, but sometimes when women who would otherwise take care of themselves dress a bit scruffy its nice, like a casual sweater with a pair of denim shorts or a skirt. things they might bum around the house in.
tights, someone who likes to wear them every day (also combined with above is great).
narrow eyes with heavy eyelids, hard to describe again, like mila kunis' eyes.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

A lot of the girls on the suicide girls website are a huge turnon for me, with the tats and piercings. I just don't want to post any pics or links, as this is supposed to be SFW. And it might take me a while to find the ones I want that are appropriate to post, even if this was NSF for God's sake.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

DyingHearts said:


> I said some people can pull it off and look cute. I'm not one of those people.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


 Oh, I now that's how you felt. It's also how I feel. I'm sure it's actually not so bad.



unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> large noses
> bed hair
> unruly hair
> this is hard to describe, but sometimes when women who would otherwise take care of themselves dress a bit scruffy its nice, like a casual sweater with a pair of denim shorts or a skirt. things they might bum around the house in.
> ...


Messed hair is a good one.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Batcat said:


> disproportionate toe length, supernumerary nipples, excessive belly button fluff.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

A nice smile.
Lips. Thin to full. Love it!
Her voice.
Nails. Long, fake, natural, stiletto, French, etc. 
Eyes. From brown to blue. I love a woman's eyes!
Her weight and height. I love a petite 5'2 and I love a 5'9 with meat on her bones. And all in between and more. 6ft women are hot! Dated a couple 5'3s with meat on her bones, just as much as a turn on
I like a hipster girl that wears sneakers and her hair short. As much as I like a girly girl.
Heels. Platform sandals are sexy too.
Perfume. 
Jewelry.
And of course her hair, breasts, and though I'm not an *** man, a nice *** never hurt nobody.
The clothes she wears.
Legs! How did I almost forget that....been into legs since middle school.

Those are a couple turn ons, not too weird I guess. Oh this is a weird one that I almost forgot, her cheeks....love those too!


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

@Rex87 which cheeks? >


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

DeadlyFurryWeeb said:


> @Rex87 which cheeks? >


Lol. I honestly love the ones on top more than the other ones. A Rex gf is definitely getting those pulled. As for the other cheeks....no comment0


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if I have any weird turn ons when it comes to men. :?

I have lots when it comes to women, though:

- wide jaws
- those tufty little sideburns
- long fingers and visible veins on hands
- good muscle tone
- attached earlobes


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Thick regular guys.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Batcat said:


> >


hahahaha that's awesome!!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Short skinny guys, slim guys in general, long incisors sometimes, glasses (that's not that weird though,) long hair on men, makeup on men (depending on style,) slim legs.
> 
> I like guys who are a little awkward and clumsy sometimes, I find that endearing.
> 
> ...


lollllll I'm not gonna lie, I fit most of those criteria. I'm a geeky, skinny, (though tall) guy who is pretty awkward (lol) and often clumsy & forgetful. I even have long incisors lmao. I also maaaay have seriously enjoyed a book a few years ago known as "Zoe and Chloe On The Prowl" that featured 2 heterosexual teenage gurlz 'on the prowl' for a couple'a cute boyz to escort them to the so-called earthquake ball; refusing to go with their male friends because they are soooooo not "dreamboat material".

....I uh.. just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> Definitely short skinny, slim guys, long incisors, glasses, long hair and makeup on men. No exceptions.
> 
> Oh and slim legs, DAYUM. No hint of muscle whatsoever.
> 
> I just came.


Someone just hacked your account?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Short (5'3ish), occasionally awkward so they can accept my occasional awkwardness that I dwell on too much, homebody, if you're a homebody too then that's a great start, and nice, and I don't mean to me, I mean nice in general to others. Also cute. 

So be a cute occasionally awkward homebody who's nice to others, the height thing isn't that important.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

-Glasses
-Watching her apply makeup
-"Towel" head, like when they get out of a shower, ya
-Veiny boobs, don't judge 
-Purse/bag strap between her boobs
-When they ask for help
-Girls whom pig out
-Raspy voices
-Messy room, nothing chaotic, just like a pile of clothes here and there
-Woman who drive a crappy car
-Being short
-Talking with their hands
-Random talents
-Clumsiness to an extant
-Dirty/potty humor
-Boob sweat
-Great handwriting!

Aside from my height fetish, the biggest for me is probably when girls put their hair in a pony tail, and thru a baseball cap's hole thingy majig


----------



## BenDoherty (Apr 8, 2016)

Agree with original poster - for me, it's girls with bigger front teeth. Also, a slightly upturned nose is adorable! Maybe I'm actually attracted to rabbits? haha. Red hair and pale complexion are a big plus too, along with glasses. Something about looking erudite, I guess. But I suppose that's not really "weird".

Side note: My dream is to date a comedienne, so many of my crushes are stand-up comics. Sense of humour is really attractive.


----------



## BenDoherty (Apr 8, 2016)

Just noticed the poster above mentioned "Raspy voice" - I second that!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ShatteredGlass said:


> lollllll I'm not gonna lie, I fit most of those criteria. I'm a geeky, *skinny, (though tall)* guy who is pretty awkward (lol) and often clumsy & forgetful. I even have long incisors lmao. I also maaaay have seriously enjoyed a book a few years ago known as "Zoe and Chloe On The Prowl" that featured 2 heterosexual teenage gurlz 'on the prowl' for a couple'a cute boyz to escort them to the so-called earthquake ball; refusing to go with their male friends because they are soooooo not "dreamboat material".
> 
> ....I uh.. just thought I'd let you know.


Tall skinny guys are cool too, I like both in different ways. Guess you must be cute then


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


Oh, sh*t PTD.

I had a momentary lapse of judgment yesterday where I confused myself for you.

Turn ons?

I like men who work out just about 9 times a week. I like every single hair and pore on their body to look like its on fleek. Groomed to perfection but appearing effortless like so. I like them to exude a masculininity about themselves which is so undeniably rough and sexy along the edges while at the same time being as beautifully feminine as the portrait of Venus herself.

In sum: I like really f***ing sexy men.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Where's @Elad when you need him


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Dafuq happened to this thread....


You likes whose you likes. God knows I'm a little bit of a freak wrt that, but so is everybody else. So. We're all freaks. Which means freaky = normal, which means there really are no freaks.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> Dafuq happened to this thread....
> 
> You likes whose you likes. God knows I'm a little bit of a freak wrt that, but so is everybody else. So. We're all freaks. Which means freaky = normal, which means there really are no freaks.


Don't u like sexy Latina/Asian/middle eastern women with long hair and big t*ts?

LOL sweetheart, you're not a freak.

you and every other white guy in Murcia tho :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> Oh, sh*t PTD.
> 
> I had a momentary lapse of judgment yesterday where I confused myself for you.
> 
> ...


Phew, do you know what would happen to the universe if there were two of me?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

calichick said:


> Don't u like sexy Latina/Asian/middle eastern women with long hair and big t*ts?
> 
> LOL sweetheart, you're not a freak.
> 
> you and every other white guy in Murcia tho :lol


Baby, I gotta get off here right now, but I (might) respond later, if I decide it's even worth it.

But heh, you don't even know me girl


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

In guys I like a little chub. Short or tall, I dont care as long as they look huggy.

In girls, I really like them tall with legs that go on for daaaays. I like my girl dominant.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Phew, do you know what would happen to the universe if there were two of me?


It would collapse into an oblivion of reverse evolutionary theory and people like me would become extinct for fear of further regeneration of such ludicrous female standards.

The horror.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> It would collapse into an oblivion of reverse evolutionary theory and people like me would become extinct for fear of further regeneration of such ludicrous female standards.
> 
> The horror.


ಠ_ಠ

No, it'd just be the PS1 startup theme messed up like in the video I posted - on loop forever.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> Baby, I gotta get off here right now, but I (might) respond later, if I decide it's even worth it.
> 
> But heh, you don't even know me girl


you like dem big t****es I know that much :O

Don't worry, I like dark hair and and tan skin too TY

Ain't no shame in our game!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

True dat. I do loves me some t**tties. Can't really talk I'm at red light on phone. Anyways how's Monty? U kill him yet 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I like it when women are super excessively nice and helpful to me.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

sometimes i like buck teeth? like as long as it's at least 65% goofy/45% cute. like it's somewhat satisfying when they clink on my teeth during that whole kissing thing. it can be an ordeal but sometimes it's strangely nice.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I dont have a foot fetish, but when a guy has a foot fetish :yes


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

gopherinferno said:


> sometimes i like buck teeth? like as long as it's at least 65% goofy/45% cute. like it's somewhat satisfying when they clink on my teeth during that whole kissing thing. it can be an ordeal but sometimes it's strangely nice.


cute
I also like gaps in teeth, soooo endearing


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> Where's @Elad when you need him


I could use some Elad in my life, @Elad where you at?


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> -Purse/bag strap between her boobs


totally get this! haha


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> True dat. I do loves me some t**tties. Can't really talk I'm at red light on phone. Anyways how's Monty? U kill him yet
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


I'm offended that you're more interested in how my vibrator is doing than me :crying:


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

AllTheSame said:


> True dat. I do loves me some t**tties. Can't really talk I'm at red light on phone. Anyways how's Monty? U kill him yet
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


Don't text in your car regardless of the light, that's straight church. In the words of Skinny Pete from Breaking Bad.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using iPhone_get your priorities in order. Church. -Skinny Pete from Breaking Bad.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

calichick said:


> I'm offended that you're more interested in how my vibrator is doing than me :crying:


Sry babe, I don't text and drive, while the thought of killing myself just to read a text from you is tempting...meh....

Monty probably either just died from all the abuse or he ran (slithered) away lmao. I'm j/k.

How are you, seriously? Haven't seen you post much except in this thread. And wtf is it with you and dark vs light guys? Girl I've seen you switch back and forth faster than you change your panties after you've gushed in them.

I like women in all colors all shades, seriously. Also don't know where you got big t**tties from. Not denying I love them, I do...I just love em in all sizes  Actually the last gf I had from about a year ago was I think a B cup, and she was the smallest I've ever seen but they were a huge, huge turn on for me....


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Big noses
Big ears 
"Imperfect" teeth
Shiny hair
Wavy hair
Hair in general
When they do fun and creative stuff with their hair
Slight androgyny is always hot to me
Along the same lines, I like women who don't act prim and proper and feminine all the time.
Nerds

Pale skin. It's amazing to me that so many people give themselves skin cancer trying to get a tan when pale skin is so attractive.

Women who blush easily. I don't know. I guess that one might upset some people since blushing is involuntary and often means the person is uncomfortable. I guess it comes from the fact that I was usually always looking for the shyest girls in any room because I assumed they were more like me. After a while I realized it really is attractive

Some women have what I could only really describe as a permanent smirk where it looks like they have an arrogant expression even though they're not. I have a REAL thing for that.

Also, women who scowl a lot. This is usually intentional. I'm not really sure why I find it attractive when a woman looks a bit mean.

You could sum it up by saying I like individuality a lot. Mostly, I notice people who are a bit different because in the past, anytime I tried to get along with people who seemed just like everyone else, they were rude to me. I learned through trial and error to avoid such people and to gravitate to people who seemed different, I guess. (Which is often kind of self-defeating because usually people who seem different don't want to be and will often try to distance themselves from other "misfits")


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

pied vert said:


> I dont have a foot fetish, but when a guy has a foot fetish :yes


 I never had a foot fetish until I found out that foot fetish is actually a thing. I had never heard of it until internet. At first I thought it was SO weird. But it bothered me that it seemed so common and I wondered why so I tried to understand it. I'm still not entirely sure I "get it" but it has become......more interesting to me as time goes on.

I came to think that I was only really getting into it because I wanted to but that's not really true and I know that because a lot of people are into things like stockings and frilly stuff and that never appealed to me at all. I wish I could understand that too but I never have and still don't.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

pied vert said:


> I dont have a foot fetish, but when a guy has a foot fetish :yes


Sounds like you enjoy getting foot massages. And maybe more.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

crimeclub said:


> Don't text in your car regardless of the light, that's straight church. In the words of Skinny Pete from Breaking Bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using iPhone_get your priorities in order. Church. -Skinny Pete from Breaking Bad.


Yeah, you're right it really is not a good idea, I can multi-task like a mofo but I never text and drive (except at red lights).

-Sent from back of ambulance using Tapatalk, which crashed because ambulance driver was texting while driving


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> Sry babe, I don't text and drive, while the thought of killing myself just to read a text from you is tempting...meh....
> 
> Monty probably was either just died from all the abuse or he ran away lmao. I'm j/k.
> 
> ...


lol I just like saying big ol t***es tig ol bitties.

B cup is actually a nice size, perky but full, perfect mouthful to just latch on to on a rainy day like this.

I've been good. ive never been so completely turned on though in most my life since I quit those birth control pills. I thought the physical/mental stimulation would subside after a year or so but here I am a year and a half later getting turned on by cashiers and bag boys.

It's insane.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

calichick said:


> lol I just like saying big ol t***es tig ol bitties.
> 
> B cup is actually a nice size, perky but full, perfect mouthful to just latch on to on a rainy day like this.
> 
> ...


No kidding I miss that woman, she was just...insane in the bedroom, too sometimes I was actually afraid she was gonna kill me. There were days we did it so long and hard (heh) that we were actually sore after. Not even kidding. She treated sex like it was a ****** Olympic event or something.

Bad girls like you are very, very rarely good, Cali. Esp when you're that horny. You've either had some guy hammering away at you every day or you're vibrator has cracks in it by now. I'll send you some batteries. Lemme know if you need some cyberhelp.:wink2:

If you need another Monty I have one, no lie. I actually have a six foot stuffed animal snake in my bedroom, I got recently at an amusement park. I kept it so the girls I bring home (which there haven't been any lately) can play with my snake. And then play with my snake. But I'd gladly donate him to your cause, you just have to promise not to kill this one for God's sake.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

AllTheSame said:


> No kidding I miss that woman, she was just...insane in the bedroom, too sometimes I was actually afraid she was gonna kill me. There were days we did it so long and hard (heh) that we were actually sore after. Not even kidding. She treated sex like it was a ****** Olympic event or something.
> 
> Bad girls like you are very, very rarely good, Cali. Esp when you're that horny. You've either had some guy hammering away at you every day or you're vibrator has cracks in it by now. I'll send you some batteries. Lemme know if you need some cyberhelp.:wink2:
> 
> If you need another Monty I have one, no lie. I actually have a six foot stuffed animal snake in my bedroom, I got recently at an amusement park. I kept it so the girls I bring home (which there haven't been any lately) can play with my snake. And then play with my snake. But I'd gladly donate him to your cause, you just have to promise not to kill this one for God's sake.


*deleted just for you*


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

crimeclub said:


> You wouldn't get that a** in ten years. :laugh:


And you would, CC?

*sigh you're right though. I've gotten a*s like that before though. I'm gonna shut up now though before I say something I really regret. Meh. *** it who cares. I bet I can picture what @*calichick* is like in bed though. I bet I can picture _*exactly*_ what she's like. Heh. Yeah I've had a*s like that before


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

pied vert said:


> cute
> I also like gaps in teeth, soooo endearing


Really? I have one and I have always been so self conscious about that I don't even smile.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

crimeclub said:


> I just wanted to take a guess as calling you out lol.


 Yeah, no idea who that is....

(I was just kidding man, Idgaf who knows to be honest, as long as they're not a d**k about it. Because. Someone's already been a d**k about it. That's why I'm so hesitant to tell anyone. I had a very good reason for changing it. It has nothing to do with anyone on this forum, other than one member who's been banned. And wasn't even really a member at all).


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Those tooth gaps tho


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> And you would, CC?
> 
> *sigh you're right though. I've gotten a*s like that before though. I'm gonna shut up now though before I say something I really regret. Meh. *** it who cares. I bet I can picture what @calichick is like in bed though. I bet I can picture _*exactly*_ what she's like. Heh. Yeah I've had a*s like that before


a** like what exactly?

I just need a hard **** and a nice face and I'm good.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

calichick said:


> Those tooth gaps tho


Lmfao...


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

calichick said:


> A** like what exactly?


A*s that won't quit lol. A woman that makes me never want to take my eyes off her breath-taking, incredibly Goddess-like naked body, and makes me never want to leave the bed, and makes me speak in tongues and makes me want to drive her insane with pleasure in ways her body never thought was even possible. A woman that makes me want to worship her body, kiss and caress every.single.inch. of her from head to toe. A woman that makes me want to buy 10 sets of silk sheets just so we can get through one day / night without having to wash them. A woman that makes me wonder how she could even be possible. For starters.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> Lmfao...


Dont have any cute gaps in my teeth but I gotta nice rack, long legs and tan skin. Do I pass your list?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

calichick said:


> Dont have any cute gaps in my teeth but I gotta nice rack, long legs and tan skin. Do I pass your list?


Goddam right you "pass my list". I throw the list away for you baby


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I would worship your body in ways that would make you reinvent how you feel about being a woman. The sheets would be soaked when you were done with me. And not from me, from you.


Dear God Cali you really do need a good hard *** (and so do I apparently) lmao


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Police and firefighters in uniform. :blush A uniformed cop came to our house once after my brother got in some trouble, and I was quite young at the time but I felt so fluttery and stupid just staring at him the whole time he talked with my parents. ops

Don't worry, it's not like I'd ever do anything with anyone so this post is perfectly SFW! ;_;

But I guess this is a reason I like watching police shows and writing about police so much, even if most of my cops are in plainclothes. And some of them are gay. ops


ETA, looks like the thread is getting somewhat NSFW. :um


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> A*s that won't quit lol. A woman that makes me never want to take my eyes off her breath-taking, incredibly Goddess-like naked body, and makes me never want to leave the bed, and makes me speak in tongues and makes me want to drive her insane with pleasure in ways her body never thought was even possible. A woman that makes me want to worship her body, kiss and caress every.single.inch. of her from head to toe. A woman that makes me want to buy 10 sets of silk sheets just so we can get through one day / night without having to wash them. A woman that makes me wonder how she could even be possible. For starters.


Sex is nice isn't it?

Especially when you're so stimulated by the person you're with. And when they know how to work their bodies and are so sexually attune to all their erogenous zones.

It's nice. For me it's somewhat less about the physical aspect though. Its more about the guy's personality and how he translates that into chemistry, is what's most pleasurable.

I love a man with charisma :grin2:

Who just looks you in the eyes, and lips and you know they're so aroused.

That's the thing about women.

Like I was telling Kilo Bravo the other day. Half of the joy that we women derive from you guys is knowing that we're so irresistible to you. It's hot.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Police and firefighters in uniform. :blush A uniformed cop came to our house once after my brother got in some trouble, and I was quite young at the time but I felt so fluttery and stupid just staring at him the whole time he talked with my parents. ops
> 
> Don't worry, it's not like I'd ever do anything with anyone so this post is perfectly SFW! ;_;
> 
> ...


You tehuti deserve a hard-body in need..in whatever uniform you please. Your fanfic is probably full of interesting situations lol.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

calichick said:


> Sex is nice isn't it?
> 
> Especially when you're so stimulated by the person you're with. And when they know how to work their bodies and are so sexually attune to all their erogenous zones.
> 
> ...


I agree. Guys are pretty much hard-wired for visual stimulation (surprise) but there is nothing hotter to me than being really intimate and that can totally happen without sex. Nothing in this whole entire world turns me on more (ask any of my exes) than turning her on. And I've found what you said to be true, a lot of women think the same way....every single one I've been with actually. That was actually a "problem" I had with my last gf....both of us reeeeally got off on, well, getting the other one aroused (and getting them off). We came up with a solution for that really pretty quickly. I'll let you use your imagination  But it worked like a f-ing charm *every* time and we would do it for hours and hours and it was just...mind-blowing. Some of the best sex I've ever had in my entire life was also with her because she wasn't afraid of eye contact. We would just be kissing and messing around and yeah I know this sounds cheesy as *** but we'd seriously get lost in each other's eyes.

I miss that. I miss that more than sex, actually. Seriously. That's a huge reason (maybe the only one that really matters much) why I don't have ONS anymore. Because you just can't get that level of intimacy from a ONS ffs. Or. At least I can't.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

tehuti88 said:


> Police and firefighters in uniform. :blush A uniformed cop came to our house once after my brother got in some trouble, and I was quite young at the time but I felt so fluttery and stupid just staring at him the whole time he talked with my parents. ops
> 
> Don't worry, it's not like I'd ever do anything with anyone so this post is perfectly SFW! ;_;
> 
> ...


My apologies I think I contributed somewhat to making it not so safe in a couple posts.

There's nothing at all wrong with having a thing for police or firemen in uniform. Actually a few of my fantasies involve a female police officer in uniform. It's not an obsession or anything, it's just one of thousands of my fantasies lmao.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> I would worship your body in ways that would make you reinvent how you feel about being a woman. The sheets would be soaked when you were done with me. And not from me, from you.
> 
> Dear God Cali you really do need a good hard *** (and so do I apparently) lmao


Agreed.

It's worse in summer when you're wearing tight little outfits and men are f***ing you with their eyes but you're so shy that you can't even say a word to them.

_early in the morning when I think about you, I hit you like what you sayin...and the morning when I wanna ......you...I could....you all the time_

Does anybody not love that song. Love it.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> I agree. Guys are pretty much hard-wired for visual stimulation (surprise) but there is nothing hotter to me than being really intimate and that can totally happen without sex. Nothing in this whole entire world turns me on more (ask any of my exes) than turning her on. And I've found what you said to be true, a lot of women think the same way....every single one I've been with actually. That was actually a "problem" I had with my last gf....both of us reeeeally got off on, well, getting the other one aroused (and getting them off). We came up with a solution for that really pretty quickly. I'll let you use your imagination  But it worked like a f-ing charm *every* time and we would do it for hours and hours and it was just...mind-blowing. Some of the best sex I've ever had in my entire life was also with her because she wasn't afraid of eye contact. We would just be kissing and messing around and yeah I know this sounds cheesy as *** but we'd seriously get lost in each other's eyes.
> 
> I miss that. I miss that more than sex, actually. Seriously. That's a huge reason (maybe the only one that really matters much) why I don't have ONS anymore. Because you just can't get that level of intimacy from a ONS ffs. Or. At least I can't.


Look on the bright side, at least men get their happy ending in almost every situation casual or not.

I've only had one casual encounter and he finished in like 5 minutes and I was laying there thinking, well that was a waste of a $40 bikini wax.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

calichick said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It's worse in summer when you're wearing tight little outfits and men are f***ing you with their eyes but you're so shy that you can't even say a word to them.
> 
> ...


I'm listening to it for the first time right now and yeah, I could f to songs like that all. night. long. God I could worship her body (and I have, to songs like that) for so long we completely lost track whether it was night, day, how many hours had gone by. I remember, and I talk about it like it was forever ago, but it's only been less than a year, but yeah that's still a looong time, but I remember her saying she had to be out of my apartment by 10 or 11, and we'd look up at the clock after we were finally trying to find our clothes and it'd be 1. That's....really, really, really getting lost in each other. Songs like that get me in the mood, too.

Babe I bet I've seen thousands of posts from you where you said you regretted not walking up to him, not talking to him, not giving him an opening when you wanted to. Not giving yourself a chance. I bet I've seen thousands of them. From what you've said and from the way I've heard other's describe your physique (you are f-ing beautiful and let's be honest, you know it so that's not debatable) and from what I know about your personality from talking to you, you have NO reason, NO reason to not let these guys in. Girl, you could seriously have almost any guy you wanted, seriously. The problem as I see it is getting over your anxiety and believing in yourself. Giving yourself half a chance to be happy, Cali. Believing your worthy and deserve that.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

calichick said:


> Look on the bright side, at least men get their happy ending in almost every situation casual or not.
> 
> I've only had one casual encounter and he blew his **** is like 5 minutes and I was laying there thinking, well that was a waste of a $40 bikini wax.


Yeah reminds me of that song "Did I shave my legs for this"?

There is nothing hotter than exploring a woman's mind and body and finding out what turns her on though. Not all guys are like that. I'm sorry you ended up with him. Wouldn't have gone down like that with me. By the time we were done you'd be so exhausted and worn out and satisfied and done you'd be sleeping like a baby >


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> I'm listening to it for the first time right now and yeah, I could f to songs like that all. night. long. God I could worship her body (and I have, to songs like that) for so long we completely lost track whether it was night, day, how many hours had gone by. I remember, and I talk about it like it was forever ago, but it's only been less than a year, but yeah that's still a looong time, but I remember her saying she had to be out of my apartment by 10 or 11, and we'd look up at the clock after we were finally trying to find our clothes and it'd be 1. That's....really, really, really getting lost in each other. Songs like that get me in the mood, too.
> 
> Babe I bet I've seen thousands of posts from you where you said you regretted not walking up to him, not talking to him, not giving him an opening when you wanted to. Not giving yourself a chance. I bet I've seen thousands of them. From what you've said and from the way I've heard other's describe your physique (you are f-ing beautiful and let's be honest, you know it so that's not debatable) and from what I know about your personality from talking to you, you have NO reason, NO reason to not let these guys in. Girl, you could seriously have almost any guy you wanted, seriously. The problem as I see it is getting over your anxiety and believing in yourself. Giving yourself half a chance to be happy, Cali. Believing your worthy and deserve that.


Do you not have anxiety?

You do realize we're on a website with the shyest people in the world, right? :wink2:

Lol I pat myself on the back that I was even able to be intimate if anything with a couple of guys


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

calichick said:


> Do you not have anxiety?
> 
> You do realize we're on a website with the shyest people in the world, right? :wink2:
> 
> Lol I pat myself on the back that I was even able to be intimate if anything with a couple of guys


Yeah, I get what you're saying. I understand. Yes, I do have anxiety. I've been diagnosed with it over and over and over again by probably a dozen different psychiatrists. For real. Some of them from the half a dozen or so psychiatric hospitals I've been in.

People on this site sometimes question whether or not I have it, I've had people flat out tell me in PMs and on threads here that because I've been married twice and have kids and have had ONS and other relationships, that there's no way in hell I could have anxiety. I honestly can't tell you how many times I've been told that. There's a lot of hate, ill-will and misdirected anger on this site imo. Doesn't take a genius to figure that out, ya know? But people forget that I've also been divorced twice. They forget I lost a gf in the worst possible way you could lose a loved one. They forget what I've been through and my God, it's not because I never talk about it here. I don't hold back at all on this site.

None of the relationships I've been in mean that they came easy. Girls didn't fall from the sky naked, land in my lap and beg me to *** them.

Babe you think I don't have anxiety about approaching, about making moves, about taking things further? Omg, man. Are you kidding? Somehow I manage to fight my way through it though.

I've also passed up on opportunities, I mean tons and tons of them. I wonder what could have been soooo many times. So, yeah I realize I need to take my own advice.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I like it when women are super excessively nice and helpful to me.


So...obedient? :serious:



pied vert said:


> I dont have a foot fetish, but when a guy has a foot fetish :yes


You like having your feet played with/rubbed? Lot of people like that.

Also, don't have a fetish. Feet are like weird hands, if you think about it.



RunningAwayfromreality said:


> Really? I have one and I have always been so self conscious about that I don't even smile.


Same. I just smile with my lips.

Weird SFW turn-offs I have:
- Fake tans
- Models
- Californians

Shots fired!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah, I get what you're saying. I understand. Yes, I do have anxiety. I've been diagnosed with it over and over and over again by probably a dozen different psychiatrists. For real. Some of them from the half a dozen or so psychiatric hospitals I've been in.
> 
> People on this site sometimes question whether or not I have it, I've had people flat out tell me in PMs and on threads here that because I've been married twice and have kids and have had ONS and other relationships, that there's no way in hell I could have anxiety. I honestly can't tell you how many times I've been told that. There's a lot of hate, ill-will and misdirected anger on this site imo. Doesn't take a genius to figure that out, ya know? But people forget that I've also been divorced twice. They forget I lost a gf in the worst possible way you could lose a loved one. They forget what I've been through and my God, it's not because I never talk about it here. I don't hold back at all on this site.
> 
> ...


I dunno. I've passed on a lot of opportunities too, I mean maybe hundreds of them, but there's something about being extremely difficult that makes those guys (girls in your case) who stick around and make the painstaking efforts to get to know you, just that much more rewarding.

I mean, shy people have our work cut out for us, but no one can accuse of not feeling emotions that much more than other people. We probably empathize and feel emotionally and physically with that much more magnitude than a person who just takes everything for granted.

I like the whole process...I like seeing which men can put up with me ignoring them for 365 days and still making every bit of effort. (I mean, there are guys who I have not talked to in 2-3 years who are still interested in me? like wtf)

Introverts just need a little more coaxing, ya know? We might be a little more work, but it's well worth it.

I hope all you shy guys on here can find some way to make it work for you...Men just somehow find a way to make it work at the end of the day...You know if you're on their mind for that long, you must be doing something right.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

oh and TY, we have these things to keep us busy in the meantime:










10x stronger and more capable than 'ol Monty himself. :O

Cheers, life is beautiful.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

calichick said:


> I dunno. I've passed on a lot of opportunities too, I mean maybe hundreds of them, but there's something about being extremely difficult that makes those guys (girls in your case) who stick around and make the painstaking efforts to get to know you, just that much more rewarding.
> 
> I mean, shy people have our work cut out for us, but no one can accuse of not feeling emotions that much more than other people. We probably empathize and feel emotionally and physically with that much more magnitude than a person who just takes everything for granted.
> 
> ...


Well said. I know we're in totally different time zones, I have to catch a few zzz's if I have any hope of keeping up with my kids tomorrow. Or. Today now lol.

The offer still stands though, if you want a new Monty Python you can have mine (so to speak) just don't break him. And if he goes slithering off and you can't find him, just remember he's probably hiding under your mattress. Where all women seem to keep their toys. :grin2:


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

calichick said:


> oh and TY, we have these things to keep us busy in the meantime:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers. The world is a more beautiful place for having you in it, Miss Cali :smile2:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> So...obedient? :serious:


:roll


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

wow this thread made me feel inferior. 
I've been up to recently ...very... inexperienced, and I was with a guy who was very experienced, and we went to bed together, and I was so overridden with shyness he could barely get it up.
you people, teach me your tricks!!! I imagine it comes with you know... experience, but daamnn I don't want to wait. i don't wanna lose another keeper like that!



JustThisGuy said:


> You like having your feet played with/rubbed? Lot of people like that.


it's more than that. It's when he puts his lips to them and looks at me, runs his fingers through them, looks at them intently, and then at me wantingly. It's about being adored, having a part of my body adored. love it a million.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Beautiful hands, stockings, cosplay, straight fringe haircuts, pale or just really soft looking skin. Oh and I really like people with soothing voices.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Shy, chubby, masculine attitude....... and with a beard. 

Bruce willis attitude and Jonny depps cuteness.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

women with big appetites


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

I really don't know why, but I really like people with long toes xD
I also find intelligence attractive.
I'm kind of gender blind, so I like people who are not quite as ... exacting? with their genders


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

quirky like Zooey Deschanel or someone like her


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

-Tattoos
-Good humor
-dreads(not on white people tho)
-Good singing skills
-Brown eyes
-Long lashes
-Nice jewelry


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like hands too a lot, I don't think that's that weird though. Stockings too I guess (goes with the leg thing I mentioned before,) on women too at times.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

My boyfriend's dainty hands <3


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Being dumb is a big turn on :lol


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know if this counts but watching men drive is sometimes a turn on for me. Or just watching a man concentrate on anything as long as he's not super old or whatever.

Also, big hairy hands.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Forget if I posted anything as this is an old thread and I don't feel like looking back, lol.

When girls wear their ponytail thru the little hole in the ball cap


----------

